# meeting French Canadians expat



## lover23756 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi every one I am a new retired man and I am thinking of visiting Thailand next winter ( 5 months ) and I would like to know where I can meet a lot of French Canadians ? Thank you


----------



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi.

I am a Canadian living here and I must tell you that Thailand is a fairly large country. I think you should fine tune the area you are interested in. In Chiang Mai for example, there are very few French Canadians but you do see them here and there. I've run into only a handful in my 2 years here. Do remember that for French Canadians, Florida is the Garden of Eden to vacation and/or retire....but they rarely venture further. I have met a handful of French citizens as well.

You'll be here for 5 months so that will give you plenty of time to run into a few. Bars are your best bet to meet them. You also may want to google it.

Good luck with your stay in Thailand. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------

